# Brittany



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

This pup is perfectly behaved! Of course, he's made of wool-- created by my 13 y.o. daughter.


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh my! What an amazing job she did. It's beautiful!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

is that felted? Amazing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful, amazing job.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow - she really has some talent - that looks amazing!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you so much, everyone! She made it for her cousin's birthday, who lost her Brittany on her birthday a few years ago. 

Laprincessa, yes, exactly-- felted!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

So talented!
Is she going to make Goldens?! They sell on Etsy for big $$$. 
I think she might have a line of orders if she does!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Talented*

Your daughter is VERY TALENTED!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Beautiful, you have one very talented daughter


----------

